# New Hilton Credit Card



## NJDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Below is a link regarding a new Citibank Hilton credit card that I thought would be of interest here. 

http://boardingarea.com/blogs/viewf...duces-awesome-new-hilton-hhonors-reserve-card


----------



## DaveC (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks interesting. I have the regular amex card. I would not be able to get to diamond but I got gold from the amex card. I don't know if I'll make it to gold again though. The weekend night, no foreign transaction fees, guaranteed gold, and slightly higher point rate on some purchases might be worth the $95/year. I don't put too much weight on the bonus stuff - I don't want to sign up for too many credit cards.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2012)

That article was a good comparison between this new Visa and the Amex Surpass.  Thanks for the link!

Kurt


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jul 25, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> That article was a good comparison between this new Visa and the Amex Surpass.  Thanks for the link!
> 
> Kurt



I have the AMEX Surpass card.  Apart from airport lounge "priority pass" card that comes with Surpass, the new HH Citi Reserve card seems better. I am thinking of switching.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jul 25, 2012)

One thing about the card is that it continues to devalue Gold status.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Jul 25, 2012)

MikeinSoCal said:


> One thing about the card is that it continues to devalue Gold status.



That is very true!


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2012)

Aquaman55 said:


> I have the AMEX Surpass card.  Apart from airport lounge "priority pass" card that comes with Surpass, the new HH Citi Reserve card seems better. I am thinking of switching.


I will look into it as well.  Right now we use our Surpass as our primary card, so we get Diamond status with it.  The new Visa card does not have the 6 points per $ in supermarkets, gas, etc. category, so we would definitely earn less HHonors points each year w/ the Visa.  But it does include a free weekend night each year, so it may be a wash.  Since the first year's annual fee is not waived, I'll wait until closer to my anniversary date to decide if I will switch.

Kurt


----------



## Nolathyme (Jul 25, 2012)

What is the history of card companies (Marriott and Hilton affiliated - in particular) changing the benefits on hotel cards (besides the initial sign up bonus)?

How does this card devalue the gold membership level - don't I still get a free breakfast and a bottle of water?


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2012)

swj said:


> *How does this card devalue the gold membership level *- don't I still get a free breakfast and a bottle of water?


In the past before the affinity credit cards, you had to actually stay a certain number of nights to obtain Gold status.  Result: Gold members were a small, elite set of HHonors members.

When they added the original HHonors credit cards, you had to spend a minimum of $20K/year on the credit card to obtain/maintain Gold status.  Result: many more Gold members.

Now, a person just needs to pay $95/year for a Visa that gets them Gold HHonors status (no spending minimum).  Result: Everyone and their dog is a Gold member.

The more Gold members, the less likely you are to be upgraded, etc.  But you are correct, we will still get our breakfast and a bottle of water (along with everyone else).

Kurt


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been a Gold member forever (even before the Diamond status existed).  Gold use to mean something.  Even when you walked up to the HHonor desk, they acknowledge you for being a Gold member.  Now, Gold is nothing special (the new Silver) besides a few freebies.  Does Silver even mean anything anymore?  :rofl:


----------



## DaveC (Jul 25, 2012)

My last stay at Hilton Garden Inn, I got a room with a view on a quieter floor. My coworkers were put on the floor with the fitness room which was a little noisy at times. Also, I only expected 1 free breakfast since the rules stated it only applied to registered guests in the same room but they gave me 2 free instead. I was treated better than I expected with gold status. I am actually planning another stay at a different Hilton Garden Inn in October. My limited experience as a new gold member suggests that hotels can/will do extra for higher class reward members if they can. When I was silver, I didn't get much of anything though.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2012)

Great find, and the review is spot on.

I've already made significant process towards the $40k spending on my Hilton Surpass AmEx this year (to maintain my Diamond status), so I'll probably wait to switch to that card until next year, but I'll definitely be switching.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 26, 2012)

*Gold can be very good*



MikeinSoCal said:


> I've been a Gold member forever (even before the Diamond status existed).  Gold use to mean something.  Even when you walked up to the HHonor desk, they acknowledge you for being a Gold member.  Now, Gold is nothing special (the new Silver) besides a few freebies.  Does Silver even mean anything anymore?  :rofl:



I am a Hilton Grand Vacation Club Elite Plus member so I am accustomed to be treated with some perks at Hilton Timsehares.  However, I was extending my stay in Williamsburg by one night with my Wife, Daughter, Son in Law, and 2 grandchildren in late June in a 1 BR Suite at the Hilton Homewood Suites in late June.  We had just stayed a week at the Wyndham Goverors's Green in a 2 BR timeshare with 2 bathrooms which is right down the road.   I called up at 7:00 AM on a Friday morning to see if I could move in.  They said that since we were Gold Hilton Honors Members they would see what they could do and I should call back at 9:00.  I called back at 9:00 AM and they said I could move right in.  

While the Suite was not as large as the 2 BR Timeshare wtih 2 bathrooms, it did accomodate the six of us very well.  Most importantly the abiltiy to move right in, put our food in the refrigerator, and change into our bathing suits and other attire to have the entire day and night to do what we wanted was fantastic.  As you know the normal check in time was 4:00 PM.  This was a very nice accomodation and we really didn't need to care what the formal check in time was, it was 9:00 AM for us.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Several years ago I was doing a lot of traveling to SLC.  I alternately stayed at the Hampton Inn and the Hilton at the airport.  Even though I had become Diamond, the desk crew at the Hilton never seemed to recognize me, even though they saw me every week.  They never greeted me and refused to let me check in earlier than the 3 PM check-in.  Vastly unlike the Hampton Inn, where I was welcomed by name each time I checked in.  The only reason I returned there was the executive lounge where I began to know the regulars and the lounge staff.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2012)

That's interesting.  As a Hilton Diamond, I generally avoid Hampton Inns (especially the ones without Suites) and Embassy Suites, since I know I won't get upgrades with those brands (since all of the rooms are the same) and the free breakfast perk is already included for everyone.  Instead, I like to stay at Hilton Garden Inns where possible, because I always get a good (free as an elite) breakfast and sometimes an upgrade.  Hilton and Doubletree are hit and miss, and usually their breakfasts are just continental.  If it's an important stay (like with the family), I'll usually check the reviews on FlyerTalk.com to see how other elites are typically treated.


----------



## rtf2017 (Jul 30, 2012)

anyone know if the purchases for this citi card for diamond status are on a rolling 12 months or a calendar year? when i applied for my amex surpass it started on January 1st.


----------



## night0wl (Jul 30, 2012)

If you get this card, make sure to keep the free/no fee Amex one as well.  Or you'll lose that AXON/AXON7/AXON7N benefit. 

145000 HHonors points for 4 nights at a Category 7 is still a great deal.  Especially if you're Diamond through other means because you'll always get upgraded and get comped breakfast.


----------



## Bxian (Jul 31, 2012)

With status, I have found that it is real hit or miss.  As  Hilton Honors Gold members, we recently got an upgrade to a suite using an AXON award at the Conrad Chicago-a very nice property.  I also enrolled in a Diamond trial at Hyatt and got upgraded to a suite at the Hyatt Regency Chicago.  At other times and other properties-no room upgrade (both chains).  I think it very much depends on hotel capacity and the whim of the individual checking you in.
I had thought about upgrading to the Surpass card, but thus far always get lounge status as Gold.  I also have the Hyatt card-which provides 2 free nights the first year (and as a Diamond, these nights are in a suite).


----------



## rtf2017 (Aug 4, 2012)

bobtfrench said:


> anyone know if the purchases for this citi card for diamond status are on a rolling 12 months or a calendar year? when i applied for my amex surpass it started on January 1st.



I think I've found the answer to my question, Diamond eligibility wld start Jan 1

HHonors Gold status is complimentary as long as you are a Citi Hilton HHonors Reserve cardmember. If in any calendar year (January through December billing statements your total eligible spend on your Citi Hilton HHonors Reserve card reaches $40,000 in eligible purchases (posted to your January through December billing statements), you will be upgraded to Hilton HHonors Diamond status. You will retain Diamond status for the calendar year in which it was earned through the end of the following calendar year. Thereafter, in order to maintain Diamond status, you must meet the annual qualifying purchase requirement with your Citi Hilton HHonors Reserve card or meet the standard requirements outlined in the Hilton HHonors Program


----------



## ching (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wondering...if this credit card can be obtained for Canadian?


----------

